# "Last Channel" button on TV remote controls doesn't work



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Good one indeed.
First thing that comes to mind is to unplug the Tv's from the power source and leave them off for a few minutes.
Same for the Remotes, take out the Batteries, leave them off for a few minutes.
You could force a "Reset to Default" setting on the TV Menu, don't know if that could help.
Is there anything else connected to the TV's that could interfere with the Operations? 
DirecTV mini or the like?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Possibly:
'Last' channel could mean 'last channel in this same session of use'. That means, turn on tv fresh, change to 3 or 4 channels, then try 'last' button. The one before the one you're on or all of the others may come up. Turn off tv and memory of last recent channels is lost.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the relies, guys.

Yeah, I've tried everything. Turn off the TV, turn on, go to Channel X, then to Channel Y, Click Last, and it doesn't go back to Channel X. It pauses, then stays on Channel Y. It's not a show-stopper, the Elements TV has a great picture, and it was a $25 pickup at Walmart clearance, so I can't complain too much. I use it primarily as a second monitor for my PC, so I don't change the channel when in that mode.

The 9" Milanix mini-TV I have is a piece of junk all the way around. It may end up in the electronic recycle bin soon.
.
.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

A lot of remotes can control more than just the TV, so make sure you have selected the TV to control. If they are programmable, reprogram. That has worked for me more than once.
Otherwise, the contact area on the button may have just worn worn away with use.
You can pick up a programmable remote and program it for each TV to see whether the problem is in the or the remote.


----------

